# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Arduino lietotāji

## deivs001

Gribu noskaidrot vai kāds no šeti esošajiem lieto šo _brīnumu_? Atradu šādu blodu http://www.arduinoprojects.com , kura autors ir no Latvijas, bet nekādi neizdevās atrast, kas tas ir par keksu.

----------


## deivs001

Mazs šīs platformas apskats meklējams šeit.
Ceru, ka turpinājums sekos un ar to arī palielināsies latviešu valodā runājošie, kas mācēs apieties ar šo zvēru.

----------


## malacis

Pavirši palasījos, bet tā arī nesapratu, kas tas arduino ir.
Plate ar mikrokontrolieri + iespēja rakstīt softu iekš C ? Un tad?

----------


## Andrejs

Arī isti nesaprotu par ko ļaudis tik ļoti fano. Varbūt pastāsti ar ko tas ir labāks/krutāks/savādāks kā jebkurš  cits kontrolieris.
Pieņemu ka vainīgs labs marketings.
 Pirms kāda laika, man viens paziņa stāstija kā milzīgu atklājumu, ka: "esot tādas plates kuras varot pieslēgt un noprogramēt no datora un tad viņas strādā pašas par sevi... saucoties arduino". Pasmaidiju  ::   un sapratu, ka stāstīt par PICiem, basic stampiem un citiem nav vērts...
to deivs001:
pamēģini _parallax propeller_, varbūt pāries kāre pēc arduino  ::  .

----------


## zzz

Nuu neko daudz neesmu kraameejies tieshi ar arduino, bet, ir tur shis tas interesants, konkreeti pilliigi krosplatformu IDE veidota ieksh Javas, nu, bootloaderis eertiibaam, lai nav papildus nekaads programmators jaalieto, eerta iespeeja stuchiit datus turp atpaklj uz datoru, "standartizeeta" paplashinaajuma plashu taisiishana.

basik stampu shaadaa kontekstaa piesaukt patieshaam nav diezko veerts, closed source - par katru ekszemplaaru atvaljii dolaarinjus paralaksam (arduino open source, gribi buuvee pats, dokumentaacija briivi dabuujama), programmeejams basikaa... Man nociteet ko Dijkstra par basiku teica?  :: 

It is practically impossible to teach good programming to students that have had a prior exposure to BASIC: as potential programmers they are mentally mutilated beyond hope of regeneration.

paralaksa propellers - nu ir jau prikoliigs veidojums. Tikai vairumam pielietojumu  taada kalibra izvirtiibas vienkaarshi nav nepiecieshamas.

Voobschem Andrej pameegjini arduino, varbuut paaries kaare uz paralaksismiem.  ::

----------


## Epis

ātri apskatoties Man tas Arduino liekās nenopietns softs, varbūt priekš tiem kuri ir Slinki un Lēnu pielec tā būtu vismaz kautkāda iespēja kautko izdarīt, laigan šādiem cilvēkiem vislabāk ir Visual programming language (VPL) stila softu veidošana, proti tās super integrētajās un itkā ar peli klik,klik vides, kur var dabūt katko strādājošu ar minimālu Kodu rakstīšanas piepūli, ir tā ka viss ir ļoti smuki un baigi labi līdz brīdim kad vaig kautko kas nav atbalstīts, un tad ja gribi pielikt tai videi klāt to savu Unikālo fiČu tad Nāksies PAMATĪGI pasvīst, un tur ķerties klāt  var tikai Spēcīgi Koderi, iesācējam tur darīt nav ko kaut arī tas būtu OpenSorce, un kaut arī tur būtu speciāli interfeisi kā pielikt klāt tās papild fičas,tas tomēr ir ļoti Smagi ! tādēļ manā skatījumā ja izvēlās kādu šādu Softu (it sevišķi priekš MCU kodēšanas) tad ir jāņem Obligāti kāds Komerciāls produkts, vai paša čipa Ražotāja SOfts, un parasti tie Softi ir pa Velti vai vismaz ir Bāzes Free versijas un tad bišķi advancētākas  pa maksu.
 Labi piemēri ir atrodami MCU pasaulē, kā tā Cupress PSOC designer paka ( PSoC Express 3.0  PSoC Designer 4.4 = PSoC Designer 5.0) un cik esu dzirdējis, lasījis tad atsauces ir ļoti labas un ar tādu Vizuālo vidi ir viegli izmantot, un  Produktivitāte arī paaugstinās, protam čakar sākās ja grib kautko ļoti specifisku, kas nav izstrādāts, tad būs jārakājās biezās pamācības, visādos kodos, bet to nāksies darīt ļoti, ļoti reti jo tur ir simtiem gatavo perifērij Bloku ar kuriem var viskautko izveidot + čupa ar Dev.kitiem ko nevar salīdzināt ar kautkādu "Arduno", ir vēl visādi Vizuālie sistēm būves softi (labs piemērs fpga softi kur vari ar peli sabakstīt, uzcept pats savu proci (protams tikai no gatavām komponentēm, jo lai izveidotu savu Nāksies mēnešiem čakarēties, pārsvarā tie gatavie Krutie super IP-perifērij bloki ir pa maksu par brīvu ir tikai Standart MCU perifērijas kā taimeri,SPI,i2c,uart bet DDRII,PCIe-x1,PCI, 10/100Ethernet MAC maksās smagi !!) 
Tākā sādi softi, kur var būvēt Kodu mājiņu no gatviem blokiem ar peles klikš''kināšanu un tad kautko bišķi piekodēt jau ir pa pillo un C valoda tomēr nav tik Grūta, smaga ka nevarētu viņu apgūt, nav ko slinkot un ir jāmācās.

+ tā atmazka ka tā Arduino Plate tur ir baigi viegli viegli ieprogrammēja tikai jāpiesprauž klāt pie USB, es varu teikt ka mans STM32 Circle Kits 32Ls elfā arī ir ļoti viegli iekodējams atliek pie USB piespraust un ar to var stipri vairāk izdarīt, + arī MSP430 USB Stick kits vispār pats iespraužās USB portā, bez nekādiem vadiem un vari viņu kodēt vesels, tākā taga visi kiti, Plates kodējās caur USB, + debagojās un viss notiek.

Vienīgi es izvēlētos kādu tādu Arduino softu tikai tad ja man būtu jāivēlās vai nu kodēt kādā Notepad +make.Faili un GCC compilātor, vai arī to Arduino tad laikam es ņemtu ARduino, bet kamēr vien pastāvēs Krutas IDE vides, kur nav jāčarējās ar make failiem timēr -> IDE ir "the best"  ::  

Es varu ieteikt iemācītes 3 valodas -> ASM, C, VHDL  protams ka ar to nepietiek un ir vēl jāzin vēl pāris valodas, vispār jo vairāk zin jo labāk, tāā nav ko slinkot vaig mācītes !!

----------


## Andrejs

> Voobschem Andrej pameegjini arduino, varbuut paaries kaare uz paralaksismiem


 kāreizi kāre uz propelleru vel nav pārgājusi - mazu brīdi niekojos ar to.

Epis atkal sajaucis amatieru produktus ar industriāliem risinājumiem  ::  

Basiks basikam, bet reizēm neko vairāk par pāris rindiņām nevajag. Par stampu cenu - piekrītu, nav pats ekonomiskākais risinājums. Bet ja mēs nerunājam par ražošanu, bet hobiju, tad tam nav īpaša nozīme. un  domāju, ka liela daļa nekādus "episkos" softus ar uberkrutiem pročiem lietot un mācīties negrib.
Ja grib pa lēto tad var ņemt atmeli vai picu un karināt apkārt to ko vajag.

----------


## deivs001

Neslavinu šī kontroliera labos plusus, neslēpju mīnusus. Protams, ka visu var izveidot pats savām rokām, kā arī pastāv alternatīvas šim produktam, bet šis _iekrita_ man acīs. Gribēju paslapināt kājas šajā pasākumā, ar Arduino palīdzību mazliet paslapināšos, ja patiks varēs iegrimt dziļāk, ja nepatiks varēs midžināt LEDus.

----------


## midix

Ja grib ko savietojamu ar Arduino IDE un softu, bet plikāku, te būs:
http://tinkerlog.com/2008/01/07/arduino ... ype-board/
Vispār Arduino nekā īpaša nav ārpus mikrokontroliera, kas varētu apgrūtināt paša mikrokontroliera apgūšanu un spiestu apgūt kaut ko Arduino specifisku. Specifiska ir tikai IDE, bootloaderis un USB->Serial programmēšana. Bet ja paskatās cik Arduino maksā ARGUSā - laikam bišķi lētāk sanāk uzlodēt pašam un bez USB. Ja grib ar USB, tad iespējams lētāk ir Arduino, ņemot vēl vērā piņķerīgo nelielā USB čipa lodēšanu, kas iesācējiem (man) liekas pagrūti   ::  
Bet slikti ir tajā ziņā, ka jāpērk ar visu USB utt pieslēgumu lietām, ko ne visiem projektiem vajag, bet tas sadārdzina. Viens variants varētu būt - izmantojam Arduino kā programmeri, sadzenam iekšā visu ko vajag un pārceļam mikrok. uz savu projektu... bet viss atduras pret Arduino bootloaderi, kurš tāpat jādabū iekšā pirms flešot savu kodu. Un līdz ar to atkal jāķeras pie parastā programmera, lai dabūtu bootloaderi iekšā un tad nu vairs nav nekādas jēgas no Arduino, jo tikpat labi var sadzīt visu programmu nevis tikai bootloaderi. Cita lieta, ja paredzami lieli eksperimenti ar biežu koda pārrakstīšanu, tad gan Arduino būtu labs.... bet atkal kavē kristāls, kas ir uz Arduino, bet ne vienmēr būs vajadzīgs kādā savā projektā. Šito laikam var apiet ar Lilypad Arduino, kas iet bez kristāla ar speciālu bootloaderi:
http://www.myelectronicsbazaar.com/guer ... no-lilypad
Nu vo, un kas tad tas vairs par Arduino? No hardware puses - vnk Atmels ar dažām detaļām   ::  
 Ar Arduino Duemilanove laikam būs čakars ar fuse bitiem pārnesot šurp <->turp starp Arduino un savu bezkristāla projektu... brrr.
Nu viss, es pērku Atmel eksperiementiem "maizes dēli" jeb kā nu http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=SD12N latviski saucas, sen jau bija laiks. Ņemot vērā, ka par Atmel (un mikorkontrlieriem vispābā) uzzināju un info sāku rakt burtiski aizvakar, diez vai ir jēga tā uzreiz kaut ko lodēt. Negribu vairs tā ņemties ar lodēšanu, kā pirms dažiem gadiem, kad biju sadomājis atdarināt FM uztvērēju ar digitālu staciju meklēšanu uz vecajām K155 mikrenēm... kaut gan sanāca toreiz viss ok, bet praktiskas jēgas nebija, sacūkoju tikai plati, cepdams to, kas mūsdienās katrā mp3 pleijerī iebāzts   :: 

Bet šitais gan ir nezvērs:
http://hubbard.engr.scu.edu/embedded/av ... start.html
trūkst tikai zilzobja.

----------


## banana

Nju lieta tada ka man ir šis zvers "arduino" tikai es neko ipaši nemaku, tpc vai kads nezin kur var atrast latviešu pamaciibu arduino lietošanai?   ::   ::

----------


## Delfins

es šitādu nezvēru gribētu priekš Atmega128 vai vispār priekš jaunās xmega128.
Protams, tas nezvērs ir ideāls priekš visa apgūšanas, bet sākumā būs ļoti grūti. vieglāk ir startēt vispār bez periferijas, la ivēlāk būtu jālodē un jāiedziļinās kas, kur un kāpēc jāslēdz. Tas nu ja galīgi nav poņas.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu nezinu... Iespraudu atmeli taja plastmasas verkji ar cauruminjiem, piemetu klat paris tos smukos vadinjus un stundas laika jau uzrakstiju un iekodeju blinking led programu. Kada jega pirkt tadus arudiono .. tiesham nesaprotu.
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

bet ja negribās lodēt, bet tikai programmēt? kādu vienkāršu lauku automātiku?  ::

----------

